# Weight differences Corsa SLX, .01 and MXL?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone have any clear info on weights/differences between these 3 frames - Corsa SLX, Corsa .01 and MX Leader?

I've trolled through the archives here and elsewhere, but seem to only find subjective comparisons. My presumption based on what I've read is that the SLX and .01 are about the same, the MXL is heavier ... yes? In other words, SLX and .01 are much of a muchness weight-wise, main difference being stiffness?

Thanks.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

This site may help answer part of your question: http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kdub said:


> This site may help answer part of your question: http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


Thanks. Yes, I've already come across that site ... but they don't include any info on the Dedacciai Zero Uno tubing.

It would be great to see a few more frames listed over on weight-weenies, as there's only a couple there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I have seen the weight of the SLX frameset listed but that chart, I think is mis-leading.

It would have you believe that the Max frameset is lighter than the SLX one.

The MX Leader is normally listed at around 6 pounds for frame and fork while I have seen the SLX frameset listed at around 5.2 pounds.

Zero Uno - don't know.

Cramerotti's website lists this bike at 1550 g, which I think includes fork. This also has carbon seatstays which will add a little bit of weight over the steel.

The 16.5 - I think - is what used to be called Zero Uno.

So will be slightly lighter than the SLX as well.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

*Actual Merckx weights*

I have weighed an MXL and a Corsa Extra (SLX). Both are 60 cm frames.

MXL=2213g
Corsa Extra=2072

These are for frame only.

Cheers.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

MXL is heavier. The MXL is a freaking tank.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

waterford said:


> I have weighed an MXL and a Corsa Extra (SLX). Both are 60 cm frames.
> 
> MXL=2213g
> Corsa Extra=2072


A 57 Corsa 01 is listed over on weight weenies at 2040g .. which makes it probably slightly heavier than a Corsa Extra in the same size - I guess a Corsa Extra would come in under 2 kg for a 57. 

Interesting to compare weights, a Colnago MXL in a 56 is listed as under 1600g.

Would be good to put your figures up on weight weenies if you have a moment, it's an interesting resource - perhaps moreso for weight-concious riders. I'm more curious than anything, happy with my Corsa 01.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

i had a colnago mxl 62 c-t. weight = 1810g w/o fork


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

bing181 said:


> Anyone have any clear info on weights/differences between these 3 frames - Corsa SLX, Corsa .01 and MX Leader?
> 
> I've trolled through the archives here and elsewhere, but seem to only find subjective comparisons. My presumption based on what I've read is that the SLX and .01 are about the same, the MXL is heavier ... yes? In other words, SLX and .01 are much of a muchness weight-wise, main difference being stiffness?
> 
> Thanks.


The 20th Anniversary sales literature for Merckx quote the following:
Strada OS 2.14
Corsa 01 2.25
MXL 2.00 ( All Kg)

FWIW Corsa Extras had varying tubesets: I unfortunately sold my Corsa extra that had silver brazed Reynolds 731 tubes. It rode beautifully. And was the same year paint scheme as my Corsa 01. A lovely pair.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> The 20th Anniversary sales literature for Merckx quote the following:
> Strada OS 2.14
> Corsa 01 2.25
> MXL 2.00


Ah, it just gets more confusing! MXL lighter than the others .. surely not?

On the other hand, I weighed a full bidon on my kitchen scales - 800 gm. (pretty rough measurement)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Max tubing isn't where the weight is*

the pipes themselves are not that heavy, most of the additional weight is in the bomb proof lugs and oversized chainstays


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Yeah, what ATP said.....plus*

the fork that's about twice the size of the Corsa offering adds some heft to the overall frame/fork weight.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Amen*



kjmunc said:


> the fork that's about twice the size of the Corsa offering adds some heft to the overall frame/fork weight.


more info on Max Tubes

http://www.anvilbikes.com/?news_ID=18&catID=3


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> the fork that's about twice the size of the Corsa offering adds some heft to the overall frame/fork weight.


The Merckx MXL fork is not substantially heavier than the fork supplied with a Coraa. Here are actual weights of two Merckx forks.

MXL 265 steer tube length = 780 grams
Corsa Extra (SLX) 285 steerer tube length = 775 grams

Again, these are actual weights. As noted, most of the mass of an MXL comes from its lugs AND the bottom bracket.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Now that's why I love this forum.....there's always someone a lot smarter than me to correct my assumptions! 

Thanks for the info....that's pretty amazing the differences are limited to the lugs and BB, but it makes sense when you see them side by side.


----------

